

Augmented reality use by Alstom  - chmike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg4LrcOUBSE

======
m0tive
I still don't get why everyone thinks Augmented Reality is so great. For live
TV, ok; but for live performances / talks (like this one) your in the weird
position of having to watch the performance happening in front of you, on a
screen.

